# Stromversorgung für Internationale Maschinen



## Integer (23 Mai 2006)

Ich werde immer wieder mit folgender Frage konfrontiert:
Soll eine Maschine (festinstalliert oder mobil) für den Export nach Europa und Amerika mit einer Anschlussleistung von ca. 400V 3x20A  mit 3P, PE versorgt werden oder darf die Maschine auch einen Neutralleiter verlangen? (3P N PE)

Für den Maschinenbauer ist es von Vorteil, wenn ein Neutralleiter zugeführt wird. Dadurch können zum Beispiel 1Phasige FU oder 230V/24V Netzteile verwendet werden.

Ich habe in der Vergangenheit jedoch schon öfters gehört, dass der Industrie Standart 3P PE sei.

Weiss jemand von euch wie das genau zu handhaben Ist?  Kann ein Neutralleiter in der Industrie vorausgesetzt werden?

Danke für euer Feedback 
Integer


----------



## RalfS (23 Mai 2006)

Ist wohl eher nicht. Auch bei der Spannung sollte man aufpassen: 400V sind z.B. in USA nicht gerade üblich.

Anbei eine Liste, die zeigt, wie vielfältig die Stromnetze der Welt sind...


----------



## Integer (23 Mai 2006)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Aus dem Dokument ist für mich nicht ganz klar, ob die einen Neutralleiter bringen oder nicht.

Mit "Ist wohl eher nicht" meinst du,  man soll davon ausgehen, dass kein Neutralleiter zur Verfügung steht? 

Gruss Integer


----------



## RalfS (23 Mai 2006)

Man sollte nicht damit rechnen. Ist ja selbst in Deutschland nicht immer üblich. 
In dem Dokument sind die Spannungen, die Anzahl der Phasen und die Anzahl der Leiter angegeben. Daraus kann man schliessen, ob es einen Neutralleiter gibt - der allerdings nicht mal für Deutschland angegeben ist - s.o.
In der Liste tauchen die USA leider nicht auf - ist halt ein US-amerikanisches Dokument, daß sich auf deren Ausland bezieht. 

Gruß

Ralf


----------

